

Ask HN: What is * Instant? - dbz

Hello!
    I just moved to a boarding school in vermont and have slow (usually doesn't work) internet access about once a week.
    What are these new "instant" things? Google Instant? YouTube Instant? ect?
======
sabj
It's like the normal version, except very fast!

In the case of Google Instant, results start to show up as soon as you start
typing. So if you wanted to find a page about "Vermont," you would see:

v... [results about "v for vendetta," let's say]

ver... [veryfine juice beverages]

vermo... [vermontster ice cream]

vermont... [normal vermont ads].

Kind of like that!

~~~
DiabloD3
What I don't understand is, sure, attempted auto-complete on what I'm typing
could be interesting, but why does it keep AJAX pulling results when I'm not
done yet?

If Google really wanted to help, they'd try to offer additional terms that
could help me refine my results (based on, say, my recent search history and
search histories of others based on similar terms).

Yes, I'm aware thats a difficult problem to solve, but Google seems to be one
of few companies uniquely qualified to tackle such problems.

~~~
sabj
Well, it does that, too. It has auto-complete with suggestions.

